# Green Hornet Trailer



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/06/the-green-hornet-trailer.html


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't believe I'm saying this but that actually looks like it might be good!


----------



## ethanson12 (Jul 14, 2010)

I watch the trailer of the movie Green Hornet on star movie channel. For the trailer it look good . I think when the movie release it really do good business.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Saw the trailer on HDNet, looked good.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Saw the trailer before seeing "Grown Ups" (which was decent) and I enjoyed the trailer as well. Still weird to 1) see a slightly more in shape Seth Rogen and 2) To see Seth Rogen as an 'action' star...I'll still check it out


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm glad the Black Beauty looks like..well..the Black Beauty.


----------

